
Connect with people who share your taste, interests and passions - giamai
CoTaste is a great interest network that helps you connect with like-minded people to share your passions. You can create many interest lists to organize everything you love in one place and share with pattionate people. Moreover, you can also follow other lists to get updates in news feed, and make a lot of fun things you could ever imagine.
CoTaste allows users collect books, tracks, links, photos, videos to list and share everything you love with pattionate people.
CoTaste learns your interests, tastes, activities to make recommendations.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cotaste.com helps you create a network where people actually have the same passions.
Why we&#x27;re here?
There&#x27;s nothing new in current social networks other than a few UI changes. The people are the same. The posts are the same. We will continue to use social networks but we don&#x27;t expect to see anything other than the life stream of our friends and family. CoTaste give you a chance to switch to the next stage of social networking.
======
bemmu
On Chrome if you try to display goodreads books, they don't show because of
some cross-origin policy.

------
liveus
I love it ;)

------
bamboous
great startup

